# my audi A6 avant start to finish



## jack75 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: my audi A6 avant start to finish (jack75)*









Fixed that for you.


----------



## jack75 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: my audi A6 avant start to finish (EK20)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: my audi A6 avant start to finish (jack75)*









Even better.
Also, why do you keep posting that picture?


----------



## jack75 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: my audi A6 avant start to finish (EK20)*


----------



## jack75 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: my audi A6 avant start to finish (jack75)*


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: my audi A6 avant start to finish (jack75)*

Looks amazing! Glad to see someone else started modifying a C5 Avant!


----------

